# What was the first music album you bought?



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

I listened to a lot of music at my best friend's house. His older brother had many albums from various groups. It was interesting but one group caught my attention with their weird narrative songs and long musical moments.

I bought Genesis' A trick of the Tail, an album they did not own.








What was the first music album you bought?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

I love me some early Genesis, but that was the first one to feature Phil "Sussudio" Collins* instead of Peter Gabriel. GIT EARLIER!

_Do you like Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where, uh, Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as, uh, anything I've heard in rock. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and, uh, Against All Odds. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite._

*He totally killed a guy. Or watched him get killed. Totally.

I think (?) the first album I bought was the Buckingham Nicks album. But probably because of the cover (take that, Tipper Gore). I tended to enjoy the music stylings of AC/DC and ABBA back then, although not at the same time. 

Hmmm... maybe you should ask if anyone remembers their first 8-track.


----------



## Retreater (May 7, 2021)

Bon Jovi "Slippery When Wet." I was in 3rd grade.


----------



## billd91 (May 7, 2021)

I'm not sure but I think it was *Days of Future Passed* by the Moody Blues.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I love me some early Genesis, but that was the first one to feature Phil "Sussudio" Collins* instead of Peter Gabriel. GIT EARLIER!
> 
> _Do you like Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where, uh, Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as, uh, anything I've heard in rock. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and, uh, Against All Odds. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite._
> 
> ...



I like all Genesis albums (And then They were Three is my least favourite). The sound changed a lot but they never made 'easy' songs. I Iike Phil with his expansive personality, horn sections and all.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I love me some early Genesis, but that was the first one to feature Phil "Sussudio" Collins* instead of Peter Gabriel. GIT EARLIER!



Phil sang More Fool Me off of Selling England by the Pound before Gabriel left.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> I listened to a lot of music at my best friend's house. His older brother had many albums from various groups. It was interesting but one group caught my attention with their weird narrative songs and long musical moments.
> 
> I bought Genesis' A trick of the Tail, an album they did not own.
> 
> ...



Robbery Assault and Battery is a great song.  This whole record is great.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Phil sang More Fool Me off of Selling England by the Pound before Gabriel left.




Yes, but _A Trick of the Trail _is the first Genesis album to feature Collins, given that Gabriel left.

(IIRC, Collins had another vocal on a prior album as well)


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

First record I ever bought was AC/DC - Flick of the Switch 1983 I think.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Robbery Assault and Battery is a great song.  This whole record is great.



Yep! Many thought Genesis would die without Gabriel. They were so wrong. My favourite is Dance on the Volcano. It is a very strong album.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Yes, but _A Trick of the Trail _is the first Genesis album to feature Collins, given that Gabriel left.



Yeah I know.  Sadly it was all down hill from there as far as their prog cred went.  Wind and Wuthering is pretty bad.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> First record I ever bought was AC/DC - Flick of the Switch 1983 I think.



Hard rock and heavy metal is my bother's department! The only album I own is Number of the Beast by Iron Maiden. (come to think of it I also own two Joe Satriani albums.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Yeah I know.  Sadly it was all down hill from there as far as their prog cred went.  Wind and Wuthering is pretty bad.




IMO, you can divide Genesis into the following eras:
1969-1974: The Gabriel Era; the Best Stuff
1975-1978: Ya can't do Gabriel without Gabriel; the Bad Prog Rock
1979-1986: COLLINS! MIAMI VICE! COCAINE! SPITTING IMAGE! ALL-CAPS, ALL THE TIME! WOOT!
1987 on: So, uh, do you remember those guys? They were yuge. And the Sledgehammer guy? He used to be in the band!


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> Hard rock and heavy metal is my bother's department! The only album I own is Number of the Beast by Iron Maiden. (come to think of it I also own two Joe Satriani albums.)



Looking back on the decision, it was money poorly spent. I listened to it within the last 10 years and lets just say Flick of the Switch hasnt aged too well.  Number of the Beast is such a good record talking about singers taking over for another.


----------



## billd91 (May 7, 2021)

I think the first AC/DC album I ever bought was *Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap*. My cousin had found it as an import in 1977 or 78 but the one I got was a lot cheaper because it had finally been released domestically in 1981. I thought I had done quite well by that in my teenage mind.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> IMO, you can divide Genesis into the following eras:
> 1969-1974: The Gabriel Era; the Best Stuff
> 1975-1978: Ya can't do Gabriel without Gabriel; the Bad Prog Rock
> 1979-1986: COLLINS! MIAMI VICE! COCAINE! SPITTING IMAGE! ALL-CAPS, ALL THE TIME! WOOT!
> 1987 on: So, uh, do you remember those guys? They were yuge. And the Sledgehammer guy? He used to be in the band!



How'd you forget their nadir, I Cant Dance?


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> How'd you forget their nadir, I Cant Dance?



I would says their worst song is Illegal Alien with Collins singing like Speedy Gozales. Horrible idea. I skip it every time.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

billd91 said:


> I think the first AC/DC album I ever bought was *Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap*. My cousin had found it as an import in 1977 or 78 but the one I got was a lot cheaper because it had finally been released domestically in 1981. I thought I had done quite well by that in my teenage mind.



I had a bunch of those tapes dubbed well before I ever bought a record on my own.  Blizzard of Ozz was one I remember bringing to 1st grade to play for the class.


----------



## CleverNickName (May 7, 2021)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> How'd you forget their nadir, I Cant Dance?




The copious application of alcohol.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> I would says their worst song is Illegal Alien with Collins singing like Speedy Gozales. Horrible idea. I skip it every time.



I was just thinking about that now and the other day.  The video is even worse.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I regret nothing.
> (HYSTERIA ALBUM)




Poseur. Where is HIGH 'n  DRY?

 You're bringing on the heartache, taking all the best of me, oh can't you see?


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I regret nothing.
> View attachment 136592




No regret to be had.

My first 4-track tape was April Wine (The Nature for the Beast). I listened to Sign of the Gypsy Queen over and over until the tape got caught in the wheels during a rewind !


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> My favourite is Dance on the Volcano.



Someone pointed out to me what time signature this song is in, its weird.  Its been years so Ive forgotten what it is, but next time you listen to it theres a studder in it, it skips a beat.  It is a really good song, and there probably isnt a better one to open the record.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

@CleverNickName 

In all seriousness, what I remember about Hysteria is two things now:
1. I don't know if it's my memory tricking me, but I feel like every ... single ... song ... on that album charted. Every one. And IIRC, the one that they released first was Women, which was ... not the strongest single.

2. _Pour some sugar on me_ has had a certain reputation since then for being played in disreputable establishments.

But I really remember their second album (technically, their third I think, but the second I knew) which was _Pyromania. _Because when that was released, we had Pyromania and Seven and the Ragged Tiger (Duran Duran) playing constantly while playing D&D. SO I forever associate the year 1983, and first playing all those "golden age" modules, with _Photograph _and _New Moon on Monday. _


----------



## Tonguez (May 7, 2021)

Smokey Robinson and the Miracles Anthology and Madonna's Like a Virgin from a second hand record shop in 1984. I was 12 and my tastes eclectic, though at one point I had every Miracles album on tape (until the collection was stolen)


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> Smokey Robinson and the Miracles Anthology and Madonna's Like a Virgin from a second hand record shop in 1984. I was 12 and my tastes eclectic, though at one point I had every Miracles album on tape (until the collection was stolen)



Ecclectic is good. I have a Micheal Bolton album. :-D

(Sucks that people steal other people's stuff.)


----------



## Rob Kuntz (May 7, 2021)

Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass Whipped Cream and Other Delights, 1965


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> 2. _Pour some sugar on me_ has had a certain reputation since then for being played in disreputable establishments.



Unless their something Im missing, some hidden meaning please enlighten me. But when you write the lyrics, "Do You Take Sugar? One Lump or Two" I don't see how they can be taken seriously any longer.  Def Leppard were weird because they werent quite hair metal and not quite heavy metal, I wouldnt call them hard rock either, their early stuff sure but by Hysteria IDK what they were.  Id guess the producer, Mutt Lange iirc, probably had a big hand in shaping that album.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Rob Kuntz said:


> Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass



Spanish Flea ! ;-)​


----------



## Retreater (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> No regret to be had.
> 
> My first 4-track tape was April Wine (The Nature for the Beast). I listened to Sign of the Gypsy Queen over and over until the tape got caught in the wheels during a rewind !



That is one of my "D&D" albums. My group would play listening to that album (as well as Jethro Tull, Moody Blues, and the Cult). Just listening to it makes me want to roll a d20.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Unless their something Im missing, some hidden meaning please enlighten me.




It has long been considered the go-to music in certain establishments.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> SO I forever associate the year 1983, and first playing all those "golden age" modules, with _Photograph _and _New Moon on Monday. _



1983 was the year we discovered Kate Bush, The Dreaming. An excellent and self produced album.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> It has long been considered the go-to music in certain establishments.



Oh yes Im well aware, I get the meaning of the song and have even been subjected to it in said establishments on occasion, but that one lyric is just hilarious.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Retreater said:


> That is one of my "D&D" albums. My group would play listening to that album (as well as Jethro Tull, Moody Blues, and the Cult). Just listening to it makes me want to roll a d20.



LOL!

My D&D theme is 'Mortal Combat'. I have it on cue on iPhone. Whenever the players roll really bad I start it. I swear to you they start rolling great! Works every time. :-D


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> 1983 was the year we discovered Kate Bush, The Dreaming. An excellent and self produced album.




I love everything Kate. 

...that said, the Washing Machine song (on Aerial) is both so soothing and also so ... deeply weird.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Retreater said:


> My group would play listening to that album



Its pretty sad how streaming, youtube and the ability to download any song on an album singly has basically destroyed the concept of listening to a record start to finish.  I dont listen to music much anymore unless Im hanging out with people drinking but when we do everyone wants to cherry pick this song or that and heaven forbid you try to play a full album.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Its pretty sad how streaming, youtube and the ability to download any song on an album singly has basically destroyed the concept of listening to a record start to finish.  I dont listen to music much anymore unless Im hanging out with people drinking but when we do everyone wants to cherry pick this song or that and heaven forbid you try to play a full album.



That is why I have Chill Lounge albums. They listen to them from beginning to end without ever noticing. But when the album end some one says "who stopped the music?"


----------



## Dioltach (May 7, 2021)

Pretty sure my first was _Darknes on the Edge of Town_, by Springsteen. Or maybe _Best of Blondie_.


----------



## Rob Kuntz (May 7, 2021)

Though this has nothing to do with albums, but on the topic of D&D background music.  I had several players who'd signed to play in my Lost City of the Elders ask me what it was like.  I responded at my blog with "listen to this".  Matt Ulemen rules!


----------



## Mallus (May 7, 2021)

Paradise Theater, Styx. 

In my defense, I was in 6th grade, maybe? Evidence for the prosecution, to my dying day I'll swear "Renegade" is a great song. Though I never owned Pieces of Eight... go figure.


----------



## CleverNickName (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Poseur. Where is HIGH 'n  DRY?
> 
> You're bringing on the heartache, taking all the best of me, oh can't you see?



That's such a good album, too.  And "Pyromania."  And....uh oh.  Guess I know what I'm listening to all afternoon now.

I didn't stop here, though.  I would go on to collect their whole discography.  "High and Dry" was (surprisingly) one of the harder albums to find in my part of the world back in the late 1980s.  But I think "Hysteria" is their best work, and it's one of my favorite albums of all time. 



Marc_C said:


> No regret to be had.
> 
> My first 4-track tape was April Wine (The Nature for the Beast). I listened to Sign of the Gypsy Queen over and over until the tape got caught in the wheels during a rewind !



Auuugh!!  I felt that in my _soul.  _I've lost so many good cassettes that way.



Snarf Zagyg said:


> @CleverNickName
> 
> In all seriousness, what I remember about Hysteria is two things now:
> 1. I don't know if it's my memory tricking me, but I feel like every ... single ... song ... on that album charted. Every one. And IIRC, the one that they released first was Women, which was ... not the strongest single.
> ...



I think you might be right.  There were so many good songs on that album:  Animal, Rocket, Love Bites, Hysteria, Run Riot, Gods of War, Excitable...

Okay, I checked.  According to Billboard.com, it's their best-selling album to date (+20M copies sold to date, making it a twelve-time platinum hit in the U.S.) with 7 hit singles.  But only 6 tracks made it to the Top 100:  "Women" at #7, "Rocket" at #5, "Animal" at #5, "Love Bites!" at #1, "Pour Some Sugar on Me" at #2, and "Armageddon It" at #3.  The album itself debuted at #36 and took 49 weeks to climb to #1.

And hey now, no shame or judgment for "Pour Some Sugar on Me" being the anthem for certain entertainment venues.  It sounds like a fun song to dance to.  Just remember to tip, and keep your hands to yourself.  

"Photograph" was such a good song, too.  Dang, where are my CDs?!


----------



## payn (May 7, 2021)

INXS Kick


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I think you might be right.  There were so many good songs on that album:  Animal, Rocket, Love Bites, Hysteria, Run Riot, Gods of War, Excitable...
> 
> Okay, I checked.  According to Billboard.com, it's their best-selling album to date (+20M copies sold to date, making it a twelve-time platinum hit in the U.S.) with 7 hit singles.  But only 6 tracks made it to the Top 100:  "Women" at #7, "Rocket" at #5, "Animal" at #5, "Love Bites!" at #1, "Pour Some Sugar on Me" at #2, and "Armageddon It" at #3.  The album itself debuted at #36 and took 49 weeks to climb to #1.
> 
> ...




I mean, there was a time and a place when _Love Bites _truly was a poetic and moving song of heartache and loss. Truly, once you know that love bites, you understand in your soul that love bleeds. 

That time was the 80s, and that place was America. Cocaine is a helluva drug.

Still, they couldn't hold a candle up to the true song of love lost and defiance screaming into the void, from the great lyricists, Cinderella. 

I count the falling tears, they fall before my eyes. Seems like a thousand years, since we broke the ties.
I call you on the phone, but never get a rise. So sit there all alone, it's time you realize ....
I'm not your fool.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

payn said:


> INXS Kick



Brings back University memories.


----------



## Umbran (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> What was the first music album you bought?




I bought the Beatles Red and Blue albums together.


----------



## Desdichado (May 7, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I regret nothing.
> View attachment 136592



I think that was mine too, if I remember correctly. But it might have been U2's Joshua Tree. I bought them both about the same time.

But I was late to albums. My first 7" single was Duran Duran's "Hungry Like the Wolf."


----------



## billd91 (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> It has long been considered the go-to music in certain establishments.



Along with "Love in an Elevator" by Aerosmith. So I've heard. I admit nothing.


----------



## billd91 (May 7, 2021)

Desdichado said:


> But I was late to albums.



My album buying accelerated once I learned about Discount Records and the B-side stores in downtown Madison. The mall record stores were expensive and limited my purchase power, but Discount Records had most vinyl LPs for about $5 - 50-66% off the price of the mall stores. And the B-side had similar prices with TONS of bootlegs.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

billd91 said:


> Along with "Love in an Elevator" by Aerosmith. So I've heard. I admit nothing.




 Living in up when I'm going down ...

Dang it. Now I have that _Cherry Pie_ video by Warrant in my head. Do you know what I loved about the 80s?

...._the subtlety. _


----------



## payn (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> Brings back University memories.



Yeah my first concert was INXS with Depche Mode.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

billd91 said:


> My album buying accelerated once I learned about Discount Records and the B-side stores in downtown Madison. The mall record stores were expensive and limited my purchase power, but Discount Records had most vinyl LPs for about $5 - 50-66% off the price of the mall stores. And the B-side had similar prices with TONS of bootlegs.



Here we had Sam the Record Man, with super specials on Tuesdays.


----------



## Retreater (May 7, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Its pretty sad how streaming, youtube and the ability to download any song on an album singly has basically destroyed the concept of listening to a record start to finish.  I dont listen to music much anymore unless Im hanging out with people drinking but when we do everyone wants to cherry pick this song or that and heaven forbid you try to play a full album.



I'm more likely to listen to a full album on vinyl. Otherwise, I put on a playlist and drive, write, etc.


----------



## Ath-kethin (May 7, 2021)

I don't even remember the first cassette I bought; it was probably Jon Gailmor's _Dirt/Gonna Die With A Smile If It Kills Me_, but it might have been Air Supply's _Greatest Hits_.

The first CD I bought was the first Garbage album, followed closely by _Wish _by the Cure.


----------



## Desdichado (May 7, 2021)

If you want to expand a little bit beyond strictly music, the first vinyl lp I had was "The Story of Star Wars". It was a combination of dialogue and sound from the movies, music from the movies, a little bit of narration added overtop of that, and an illustrated booklet that you followed along with as you listened.

Original Cast With Naration By Roscoe Lee Browne – The Story Of Star Wars (1977, Pitman Press, Gatefold, Vinyl)

As an aside, it's not hard to find a vinyl rip of this online, although without the booklet to follow along with, the experience wasn't the same at all as what I had back in 1978-9 or so as a kid.

And although I probably can't count this since I didn't buy it myself, I think the earliest record that I actually had that I called my own was the Don't Bring Me Down single by Electric Light Orchestra. Brrruce!


----------



## CleverNickName (May 7, 2021)

billd91 said:


> Along with "Love in an Elevator" by Aerosmith. So I've heard. I admit nothing.



Huh, weird.  In my days as a bouncer in the 90s, the songs that dancers played the most were "Teardrop" by Massive Attack, or "Mea Culpa" by Enigma.  But I guess the 80s are making a comeback; I noticed that people are starting to cuff their jeans and wear neon again.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Desdichado said:


> If you want to expand a little bit beyond strictly music, the first vinyl lp I had was "The Story of Star Wars". It was a combination of dialogue and sound from the movies, music from the movies, a little bit of narration added overtop of that, and an illustrated booklet that you followed along with as you listened.
> 
> Original Cast With Naration By Roscoe Lee Browne – The Story Of Star Wars (1977, Pitman Press, Gatefold, Vinyl)
> 
> ...



Very interesting! 

I had the music to the Star Trek, the Motion Picture. The Klingon warbird theme remains a favourite.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> Huh, weird.  In my days as a bouncer in the 90s, the songs that dancers played the most were "Teardrop" by Massive Attack, or "Mea Culpa" by Enigma.  But I guess the 80s are making a comeback; I noticed that people are starting to cuff their jeans and wear neon again.



Tina Turner's Private Dancer...


----------



## payn (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> Tina Turner's Private Dancer...



Daft Punk's Around the World.


----------



## Marc Radle (May 7, 2021)

payn said:


> Daft Punk's Around the World.




Kiss Alive II





I spent hours listening to that double album and staring at the awesome gatefold!


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Marc Radle said:


> Kiss Alive II
> View attachment 136605
> 
> I spent hours listening to that double album and staring at the awesome gatefold!
> View attachment 136606



They certainly give a great spectacle!

(I did the same with Genesis' Seconds Out live double album. The gatefold had several pictures of the band playing.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 7, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> They certainly give a great spectacle!
> 
> (I did the same with Genesis' Seconds Out live double album. The gatefold had several picture of the band playing.)




Perhaps at some point when this has run its course, a discussion regarding concerts- first, best, weirdest.


----------



## payn (May 7, 2021)

Wow, weird timing with this KISS talk. My local radio station 89.3 The Current is doing the top 893 debut albums (as voted by listeners). KISS just played right now. 

They just rolled into 700 this hour. The first couple hundred have made for some excellent eclectic playlisting.


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 7, 2021)

Retreater said:


> I'm more likely to listen to a full album on vinyl. Otherwise, I put on a playlist and drive, write, etc.



If Im driving or having a few beers alone at home I put on CDs too, otherwise people dont have the attention span.  Which seems odd as youd figure 8 people in a living room drinking, talking and shooting darts wouldnt care less whats on the radio but nope, people just get louder and want to hear this or that.  Tried playlists too but cant please everyone.


----------



## AmerginLiath (May 7, 2021)

First album I bought: Michael Jackson, Bad
Second album I bought: Weird Al, Even Worse


----------



## Ace (May 7, 2021)

Grease Soundtrack I think.


----------



## Marc_C (May 7, 2021)

Ace said:


> Grease Soundtrack I think.



Didn't have to buy that one. My sister played it all day long.


----------



## payn (May 7, 2021)

payn said:


> Wow, weird timing with this KISS talk. My local radio station 89.3 The Current is doing the top 893 debut albums (as voted by listeners). KISS just played right now.
> 
> They just rolled into 700 this hour. The first couple hundred have made for some excellent eclectic playlisting.



Dresden Dolls, The National, Bo Didley, PAtsy Cline, and Body Count just today.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2021)

I’m a music nut- Mom was a music teacher, so I grew up in a house full of LPs & 45s.  My first albums that were my own were:

Foreigner 4
ELO Time
Heavy Metal Soundtrack 
Elton John Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
Elton John Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy
And a Beatles album on red vinyl. (Don’t remember the name right now)

To the best of my recollection, the first one I bought _with my own money_ was Gary Numan’s I, Assassin.

After that, it’s a blur as to what was bought in what order.


----------



## Marc Radle (May 7, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Perhaps at some point when this has run its course, a discussion regarding concerts- first, best, weirdest.



Ironically, my first concert was also Kiss in 1979


----------



## Lanefan (May 8, 2021)

First album I ever bought was the Beatles' Sgt. Pepper - and I bought it in London, no less, while there on family vacation. 

Still the only Beatles anything I've ever owned, but then again after Sgt. Pepper what more do you need?

I think the next LP I bought, some years later, was The Cars' first, quickly followed by ACDC Back In Black.


----------



## payn (May 8, 2021)

Lanefan said:


> First album I ever bought was the Beatles' Sgt. Pepper - and I bought it in London, no less, while there on family vacation.
> 
> Still the only Beatles anything I've ever owned, but then again after Sgt. Pepper what more do you need?
> 
> I think the next LP I bought, some years later, was The Cars' first, quickly followed by ACDC Back In Black.



Nice picks. I have very little Beatles in my collection because the LPs are so overpriced. Might have to just get some reissues for listening I suppose.


----------



## Mad_Jack (May 8, 2021)

I think the first music I ever bought _myself_ was Heart's self-titled ablum on cassette... I would have been about twelve.

However, I'd inherited a small stack of records from my older cousin Chuck along with his hand-me-down clothes, which included several KISS albums, Ratt's _Out of the Cellar_, AC/DC's _Back in Black_ and Def Leopard's _Hysteria._.. There may have been a few others as well.


----------



## Imaculata (May 8, 2021)

First album I bought was Republica. The second was the Jurassic Park soundtrack.

No regrets.


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 8, 2021)

I think my first album was Oxygene by Jean Michel Jarre.

I do know that the first single I bought was Computer World by Kraftwerk.


----------



## Gnosistika (May 8, 2021)

I bought two on the same day - Tom Waits - Rain Dogs and Napalm Death - From Enslavement to Obliteration.
Still the only two artist that I buy whenever they release.


----------



## Marc_C (May 8, 2021)

Gnosistika said:


> I bought two on the same day - Tom Waits - Rain Dogs and Napalm Death - From Enslavement to Obliteration.
> Still the only two artist that I buy whenever they release.



Two thumbs up for Rain Dogs.


----------



## Retreater (May 8, 2021)

Lanefan said:


> Still the only Beatles anything I've ever owned, but then again after Sgt. Pepper what more do you need?



I have all of them on CD but only Pepper on vinyl. 
They have some solid albums. I'd put Rubber Soul, Revolver, and Abbey Road up there with Pepper.


----------



## Marc_C (May 8, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> The second was the Jurassic Park soundtrack.
> 
> No regrets.



I bought the E.T. soundtrack, don't even recall why. LOL


----------



## Hungry Hobbit (May 8, 2021)

I think the first album I got for myself was Pink Floyd - Dark side of the moon. closely followed by The Wall.


----------



## LongTimeLurker (May 8, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> What was the first music album you bought?



Quiet Riot's "Metal Health"


----------



## Imaculata (May 8, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> I bought the E.T. soundtrack, don't even recall why. LOL



John Williams. Can't go wrong with the man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## payn (May 8, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> Two thumbs up for Rain Dogs.



4 thumbs up, one of my absolute favorite albums.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 9, 2021)

With my own money I bought two. 

Poison's Flesh and Blood and Skid Row self titled tapes. 

 Still own my first CDs.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (May 9, 2021)

Queen: Jazz (1978).

Great...er...art.


----------



## Ryujin (May 9, 2021)

"Abbey Road" - The Beatles, 1969. Saved up my allowance forever. On the original "Apple Records."


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 9, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> "Abbey Road" - The Beatles, 1969. Saved up my allowance forever. On the original "Apple Records."



I seem to remember that Apple got sued by that record label for the name, but the deal was that they would stay away from music. Which they didn't...


----------



## Ryujin (May 9, 2021)

Ulfgeir said:


> I seem to remember that Apple got sued by that record label for the name, but the deal was that they would stay away from music. Which they didn't...



Several times, actually.





__





						Apple Corps v Apple Computer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DrunkonDuty (May 11, 2021)

First album with my own money was Bob Marley, _Legend. _It was just after he died, which would make it 1980 I think.


----------



## pukunui (May 11, 2021)

Pretty sure the first album I bought for myself was Weezer’s debut, the “Blue Album”.


----------



## HawaiiSteveO (May 11, 2021)

Oh ya this takes me back! 

I think Thriller was one of the first too... not including 45's of course!


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 11, 2021)

HawaiiSteveO said:


> Oh ya this takes me back!
> 
> I think Thriller was one of the first too... not including 45's of course!
> 
> ...



That is a very cool concept album.


----------



## Sacrosanct (May 11, 2021)

Gosh, I can't recall exactly.  One of the following:

Duran Duran Seven and the Ragged Tiger
Phil Collins No Jacket Required
Van Halen Jump
Scorpions Love at First Sting
Quiet Riot Condition Critical

I got them all around the same time after I got my walkman.  And listened the heck out of each one.  Phil Collins is still one of my favorite songwriters--his songs may have sounded popish, but the lyrics were all pretty deep.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 13, 2021)

First record: Steve Miller Band - Fly Like and Eagle
*First cassette tape: Made my own copy of TV show music using a Fisher Price tape recorder.
*First 8-track: An evangelical giveaway tape promoting Jews for Jesus.
*First reel-to-reel tape: Bootleg copy of Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
First CDs: Cream of Clapton, Return of the Jedi soundtrack, and Beethoven's 9th (purchased on the same trip to the music store).
I'm tempted to do a deep dig into computer backups and see if I can figure out what the first MP3 I downloaded was.  80% sure its something by They Might Be Giants.

Edit: Just realized I ignored the "bought" part for a couple of these.  Oops.


----------



## the Jester (May 13, 2021)

I bought two (vinyl!) albums at the same time- Metallica's _Master of Puppets _and Marillion's _Misplaced Childhood. _Both bands (and albums!) remain in my music collection today, though I no longer have any vinyl, alas.


----------



## ART! (May 13, 2021)

Probably the original Star wars score:


----------



## Ulfgeir (May 13, 2021)

The first CD I bought was "Mr. Arbeau's school of dancing (1589) vol 1" with Convivium Musicum.  A CD with mediaeval dance-melodies.


----------



## Imaculata (May 13, 2021)

ART! said:


> Probably the original Star wars score:



Wow, that's a collectors item for sure.


----------



## aco175 (May 14, 2021)

RIP Eddie.  My friend had a PC named *Nav Nelah* as a tribute.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 18, 2021)

Umbran said:


> I bought the Beatles Red and Blue albums together.



Those two records are a great cross section of the Beatles as a whole.  For a band that had 10 years maybe to fill 8 sides of vinyl with great songs is amazing.


----------



## payn (Aug 18, 2021)

On topic of the Beatles, Payn's hot take of the week is that Harrison's All Things Must Pass is better than any Beatles album. Just hit 50th anniversary too!


----------



## Marc_C (Aug 18, 2021)

aco175 said:


> RIP Eddie.  My friend had a PC named *Nav Nelah* as a tribute.
> 
> View attachment 136899



My player was less subtle. PC named Genesis after Genesis the band.


----------



## Yora (Aug 18, 2021)

I think it might have been Don't Give Me Names by Guano Apes. It only came out in 2000, but it's the oldest that I can remember.


----------



## Richards (Aug 18, 2021)

While I have some older albums that were purchased for me as gifts, I think the first one I ever bought myself was Frank Zappa's _Apostrophe_.

Johnathan


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Aug 18, 2021)

It was _Californication_ by _Red Hot Chili Peppers_ in 1999. First album I bought myself. But first album I owned was given to me a year or two before and it as the black album by _Metallica_.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 18, 2021)

TheAlkaizer said:


> But first album I owned was given to me



The Stranger by Billy Joel, my mother gave it to me for Christmas '81.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Aug 18, 2021)

My first album was "A Salty Dog" by Procul Harum, if I recall correctly (it was a long time ago).


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 18, 2021)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> My first album was "A Salty Dog" by Procul Harum, if I recall correctly (it was a long time ago).



Procul Harem, Robin Trower, 1st record at least.


----------



## Scars Unseen (Aug 23, 2021)

The first album I ever _personally_ purchased was a tape cassette for Counterparts, by Rush.


----------



## Bohandas (Apr 23, 2022)

You know, I don't think I can remember what the first album I bought with my own money was. For a moment I thought it might be the CDs of _Magical Mystery Tour_ and _Sgt.Pepper_ that I got in early high school, but then I remembered that those were gifts. And I'm pretty sure I had bought things prior to the secondhand GWAR cassette I got at the flea market early on in college.

hmm... It might be that album of Sousa marches that I got because it had the full version of the Liberty Bell March. I _think_ I probably got that one myself


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 23, 2022)

It was either Republica, or the Jurassic Park soundtrack.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 23, 2022)

Probably either Grateful Dead or Janis Joplin on cassette - I was big into those when I was in junior high and first starting to buy my own stuff.


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 24, 2022)

I don't remember what the first record was that I bought with my own money. My mom belonged to a record club in the 70's and she would let my brothers and I get 1 album whenever she ordered. The 1st one I owned was probably either Three Dog Night or the 2001 Space Odyssey soundtrack. Later in the 70's when I had my own money I bought several movie soundtracks including all the James Bond movies, Star Wars, Close Encounters, Superman, etc. I also bought Foreigner, Styx, Heart, and others.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Apr 24, 2022)

I really had to think hard about this, but if I'm being honest....






The first album (cassette) I bought with my own money. I started when I was young. Like _really _young. I think I was 8 or 10...?


----------



## briggart (Apr 24, 2022)

First album I personally bought was Sting's Dreams of the Blue Turtles in, I think, '87 or '88. It still holds a special spot in my heart, even though I haven't listened to it in several years.


----------



## jdrakeh (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 25, 2022)

On vinyl, with birthday money from my grandmother, IIRC.


----------



## beancounter (Apr 25, 2022)

Billy Joel: Glass Houses


----------



## payn (Apr 25, 2022)

I love trying to carbon date all these picks


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 25, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> On vinyl, with birthday money from my grandmother, IIRC.



I had Come Out And Play on vinyl.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Apr 25, 2022)

After giving it some more thought, I may have been mistaken about what my first album was. It might have been this:


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 25, 2022)

Dioltach said:


> I had Come Out And Play on vinyl.



As I recall I heard & saw them first on MTV or their Solid Gold appearance, which were when Stay Hungry was charting, of course.


----------



## monsmord (Apr 25, 2022)

Alas: Village People's _Cruisin'_. Shut up is why.

My next purchase was _120 Music Masterpieces_, and the "bonus" of _30 Piano Masterpieces_.



That's actor John Williams selling me on enriching my home. Coincidentally, my third purchase was the original _Star Wars_ soundtrack.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 31, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> I regret nothing.
> View attachment 136592



That was the first music album I bought, but it wasn't the first music album I ever _owned_.  That would have been:



My dad had it on vinyl when I was growing up, and I borrowed it so many times that he got worried I was going to ruin it...so he bought me my own copy for Christmas that year.  And yes, I wore it out.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jul 31, 2022)

TIL most everyone in this thread is around as old as I am  . See you all in 10-15 years at the retirement home for gamers (I Wish!).

I remember my first album was Queen _News of the World,_ but I think I recieved that as a gift in 6th grade (age 11, 1977). But I don't actually recall the first album I purchased with my own money. It might have been the Phil Collins album with Air of the Night (google tells me that was _Face Value_) - I do remember not liking any other song on that album, thereby introducing me to a truism that persists to this day - 90% of everything is


----------



## Mercurius (Jul 31, 2022)

Bought for me: _A Flock of Seagulls _or _Thriller, _both vinyl.

That I purchased with my own money...can't remember, but maybe a Duran Duran cassette, or possibly Pet Shop Boys.


----------

